# In Remembrance...Celebrities In 2006.



## Truth Seeker (May 11, 2006)

Due to the lost of the Database. The recalling of those have pasted, will not be attempted. If anyone has the list, please feel free to post it. Thank You.

For now...time to honor those who have passed.​
*Colombian-American Singer Soraya Dies*

Colombian-American singer *Soraya*, who won a Latin Grammy for best female album in 2004 and worked to educate Hispanic women about breast cancer, died Wednesday after battling the disease. She was 37. 

She died in a Miami hospital, said *Lorena Oriani*, a spokeswoman for her record label, *EMI* Latin.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (May 11, 2006)

*Musician Masahiro Kawasaki Dies*




*Masahiro Kawasaki*, the composer of Street Fighter, Ninja Scroll, and Dagger of Kamui, passed away Thursday(presume, last week). He was 56.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (May 11, 2006)

*Former Boxer Floyd Patterson Dies at 71*

*Floyd Patterson,* who came back from an embarrassing loss to become the first boxer to regain the heavyweight title, died Thursday. He was 71. 

*Patterson* died at his home. He had Alzheimer's disease for about eight years and prostate cancer, nephew *Sherman Patterson * said.

*Patterson*'s career was marked by historic highs and humiliating lows.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (May 11, 2006)

I don't have the list, but here is a link to the Wikipedia recent deaths list: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deaths_in_2006


----------



## Truth Seeker (May 12, 2006)

Thanks Rich, that will help a lot.


			
				Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I don't have the list, but here is a link to the Wikipedia recent deaths list: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deaths_in_2006


----------



## Truth Seeker (May 14, 2006)

*Actress Machiko Soga Dies/Reported May 8*



*Machiko Soga*, well known in Japan as the voice of the loveable ghost _Q-Taro _ in "Obake no Q-Taro" ("Ghost Q-Taro" - TBS, 1965-1968) was found dead at her home in western Tokyo on Sunday, she was 68.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Cthulhudrew (May 14, 2006)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> *Machiko Soga*




Or, in the States, aka Rita Repulsa, long time foe of the Mighty Morphin' Power Rangers!


----------



## Truth Seeker (May 15, 2006)

*Frankie Thomas, The Space Cadet, Dies Aged 85*

Actor *Frankie Thomas*, who played the lead role in the classic 1950s science fiction series _Tom Corbett: Space Cadet_, died last Thursday evening aged 85, according to *Friends of Old-Time Radio*.

*Thomas* was born in April 1921 in Manhattan and made his first stage appearance in 1932. He later went on to star as Nancy Drew's boyfriend, Ted Nickerson, in four Warner Brothers mysteries inspired by the Nancy Drew detective novels. The role for which *Thomas* is perhaps best known, however, is that of _Tom Corbett_.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (May 16, 2006)

*'60 Minutes' Producer George Crile Dies*

*George Crile III*, the* CBS * producer who wrote the best-selling book "Charlie Wilson's War" and produced a contested documentary that said *Gen. William Westmoreland* deliberately under-reported enemy troop strength in Vietnam, has died. He was 61. 

*Crile*, who fought a $120 million libel suit over the 1982 *CBS* documentary, died Monday of pancreatic cancer at his Manhattan home, *CBS News * spokesman* Kevin Tedesco * said.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (May 21, 2006)

*Broadway Producer Cy Feuer Dies*

*Cy Feuer*, who with *Ernest H. Martin * produced some of Broadway's biggest hits including "Guys and Dolls" and "How to Succeed in Business Without Really Trying" as well as the movie version of "Cabaret," died Wednesday at home. He was 95.

His death was announced by *Jed Bernstein*, head of the League of American Theatres and Producers, the Broadway trade organization where *Feuer* once served as president and later chairman. No cause of death was given.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (May 21, 2006)

*Daughter of TV Bounty Hunter 'Dog' Dies*

A daughter of reality TV star *Duane * "Dog"* Chapman * was killed in a car accident a day before her father's wedding, a spokesman said Saturday.

*Barbara Katy Chapman*, 23, died Friday night near her home in Fairbanks, Alaska, said *Michael Feeney*, senior vice president of *A&E * television network.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (May 22, 2006)

*Grand Ole Opry Legend Billy Walker Dies*

*Billy Walker*, the Grand Ole Opry legend whose hits included "Charlie's Shoes" and "Cross the Brazos at Waco," died in a wreck along an Alabama interstate on Sunday. He was 77.

*Walker* was killed with three others when a van they were riding in ran off Interstate 65 south of Montgomery and overturned, state troopers said.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (May 22, 2006)

*Dancer Katherine Dunham Dies at Age 96*

*Katherine Dunham,* a pioneering dancer and choreographer, author and civil rights activist who left Broadway to teach culture in one of America's poorest cities, has died. She was 96.

*Dunham* died Sunday at the Manhattan assisted living facility where she lived, said *Charlotte Ottley,* executive liaison for the organization that preserves her artistic estate. The cause of death was not immediately known.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (May 23, 2006)

*Director Val Guest Dies at Age 94*

*Val Guest*, the versatile British director and screenwriter best known for directing science-fiction classics  "The Quatermass Xperiment'' and "The Day the Earth Caught Fire,'' has died. He was 94. 

*Guest* died of prostate cancer on May 10 in a Palm Desert hospice, said his wife, actress *Yolande Donlan.*

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (May 24, 2006)

Animation producer *Edward Herskovitz* has died at the age of 85, *AWN * reports. 

He co-founded *ASIFA*-Japan and worked on several international co-productions.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (May 25, 2006)

*Police and REM rock promoter dies*

Music promoter *Ian Copeland*, who helped launch the careers of* REM * and *The Police * has died, aged 57. 

*Copeland*, whose brother *Stewart * was a founding member and drummer in *The Police*, was a booking agent for many of the "new wave" rock acts of the 1980s.


*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (May 25, 2006)

*U.K. SF Pioneer Guest Is Dead*

*Val Guest*, the versatile British director and screenwriter best known for directing the science fiction classics _The Quatermass Xperiment _ and _The Day the Earth Caught Fire_, has died, the *Associated Press * reported.

He was 94. *Guest* died of prostate cancer on May 10 in a Palm Desert, Calif., hospice, his wife, actress *Yolande Donlan*, told the *AP*.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (May 26, 2006)

*Jamaican ska great Desmond Dekker dies*

*Desmond Dekker*, who brought the sound of Jamaican ska music to the world with songs such as "Israelites," has died, his manager said Friday. He was 64. 

*Dekker*, who lived in England, collapsed from an apparent heart attack at his home on Thursday, manager *Delroy Williams * said.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Wombat (May 27, 2006)

_Get up in the morning, slaving for bread, sir,_
_so that every mouth can be fed._
_Poor me, the Israelite. Aah._

Always loved that song.  

Peace to you, Desmond.


----------



## Digital M@ (May 28, 2006)

Boy oh boy, people are just dieing all over the place.  DEad dead dead dead dead dead dead dead dead dead dead dead.  This thread is wierd, tracking the deaths of anyone who has ever had their name in the paper seems a bit strange to me.  But, then again, what do I know.  Please continue with your normal death broadcast.  Dead dead dead dead dead dead  dead dead


----------



## danbuter (May 28, 2006)

I have to admit that many of the people listed here are not really celebrities.


----------



## Truth Seeker (May 28, 2006)

Hi fellas...maybe this will help, make you understand, why this thread is here. And this also.

Besides the colorful comments...if there is something properly constructive to add, please...by all means do so.

If not...just view in silence.

Thank You.


----------



## Truth Seeker (May 28, 2006)

*Veteran film set designer Henry Bumstead dies*

Academy Award-winning set designer *Henry Bumstead* has died at age 91, the *Los Angeles Times * reported on Saturday.

*Bumstea*d, who worked on more than 100 films during a nearly 70-year career, won Oscars for production design for the 1962 drama "To Kill a Mockingbird" and the 1973 comedy "The Sting."

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (May 28, 2006)

*Earl Woods, Father, Teacher, & friend of Tiger Woods. *Late Entry**




*Earl Woods* (March 5, 1932 – May 3, 2006) was a pioneering African American athlete, a US Army infantry officer, (retiring as a Lieutenant Colonel), and the father of golfer *Tiger Woods*.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## WayneLigon (May 28, 2006)

Saturday, May 27, *Alex Toth  * passed away at his drawing table. He was 78. One of the most influential comics and animation artists in the business, Toth created a huge body of work though most people will only recognize his Hanna Barbera design work from the 60's and 70's; he created the design elements (the model sheets, the 'look and feel') for Space Ghost and Johnny Quest among others. He also has a large body of Zorro work. More can be seen at TothFans, which also has funeral arrangements in the forums.


----------



## Truth Seeker (May 29, 2006)

*'Breakfast Club' Principal Gleason Dies*

*Paul Gleason*, who played the go-to bad guy in "Trading Places" and the angry high school principal in "The Breakfast Club," has died. He was 67.

*Gleason* died at a local hospital Saturday of mesothelioma, a rare form of lung cancer linked to asbestos, said his wife, *Susan Gleason*. 

"Whenever you were with Paul, there was never a dull moment," his wife said. "He was awesome."

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (May 31, 2006)

*1940s TV Star Robert Sterling Dies at 88*

*Robert Sterling*, the handsome star of 1940s movies who appeared with his wife *Anne Jeffreys * in the television series "Topper," died Tuesday at his Brentwood home. He was 88.

*Sterling* died of natural causes following a decade-long battle with shingles, said his son,* Jeffrey*. His wife and other close relatives were at his bedside.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (May 31, 2006)

*Japan mourns film-maker Imamura*



Japanese film-maker *Shohei Imamura*, a two-time winner of the Palme d'Or  at Cannes, has died at the age of 79. 

According to his son* Hirosuke*, the cause of death was liver cancer, for which he had been receiving treatment. 

*Imamura*, a pioneer of his country's New Wave movement, won the Cannes Film Festival's top award for _The Ballad of Narayama _ in 1983 and _The Eel _ in 1997.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jun 4, 2006)

*Grateful Dead's Last Keyboardist Dies*

*Vince Welnick*, the Grateful Dead's  last keyboard player and a veteran of other bands, including the Tubes and Missing Man Formation, has died, the Grateful Dead's  longtime publicist said Saturday.

*Welnick* died Friday, said* Dennis McNally*, who would not release the cause. The Sonoma County coroner's office said an autopsy would be performed next week.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jun 4, 2006)

*Special Effects Pioneer Arthur Widmer Dies*

*Arthur Widmer*, who developed some of the most widely used special effects technology in films and earned an Academy Award  last year for lifetime achievement, has died. He was 92.

*Widmer* died of cancer on May 28, his publicist *Jane Ayer * told the *Los Angeles Times* for a story published Sunday.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jun 4, 2006)

*Alan Kotok, 64, a pioneer in computer video games, is dead*

*Alan Kotok*, a computer designer who helped create the first video game program as a member of a small group of *MIT * students in the early 1960s, died at his home in Cambridge, Mass., on May 26. He was 64. 

The cause was a heart attack, his daughter, *Leah Kotok*, said.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jun 6, 2006)

*'American Bandstand' Director Dies*

*Edward J. Yates,* who directed "American Bandstand" for 17 years, from a fledgling local TV show to a national institution that made *Dick Clark * a star, has died at age 87.

He died Friday at Fair Oaks nursing home in Media, where he had been for two months, Donohue Funeral Home said in a statement.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jun 6, 2006)

*Singer-songwriter Billy Preston dead at 59*

*Billy Preston*, the exuberant keyboardist who landed dream gigs with the Beatles and the *Rolling Stones * and enjoyed his own series of hit singles, including "Outta Space" and "Nothing From Nothing," died Tuesday at 59.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jun 7, 2006)

*Photographer Arnold Newman Dies at Age 88*

Photographer *Arnold Newman*, whose "environmental portraits" of artists and politicians revealed their souls through evocative settings and lighting, died Tuesday. He was 88.

*Newman*, who was in rehabilitation from a recent stroke, died of a heart attack at Mount Sinai Medical Center, according to associates at a gallery that represented him. 

"Arnold had an ability to see things that transcended what everybody else looked at," said *Ron Kurtz*, owner of Commerce Graphics, a New York gallery that deals in his fine art prints.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jun 8, 2006)

*Hilton Ruiz, jazz pianist*

Latin jazz pianist *Hilton Ruiz* died 2 days ago, two weeks after he suffered a severe head injury in an apparent fall in New Orleans' French Quarter. He was 54.

*Ruiz*, an ebullient stalwart of New York's Latin jazz scene, had gone to the Big Easy to work on a Hurricane Katrina relief recording.

"This is a very sad day for Latin and jazz music," said promoter *Eddie Rodriguez.*

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Jamdin (Jun 12, 2006)

Tim Hildebrandt Passes Away:

From the Hildebrandt Family - June 11th, 2006

Tim Hildebrandt has passed away. And, with him, so has an era.

Tim, 67, died today from complications due to diabetes. He is survived by his mother Germaine, twin brother Greg, sister Janie, wife Rita, son Charles, nieces Mary and Laura, and nephew Gregory.

Tim was an otherworldly artist. For 47 years, his captivating work fostered the dreams and fantasies of millions of fans, young and old.

Best known as part of the Brothers Hildebrandt team, Tim’s career transported him to—and through—many worlds. Technically speaking, Tim and Greg worked side by side. But their work together on such masterpieces as the original Star Wars poster and 70’s J.R.R. Tolkien 
calendars proved that their individual talents could coalesce seamlessly into one.

Tim was a wonderful man with a great sense of humor. While he loved and appreciated all forms of art, he had a particular passion for animation and illustration.

While he will be greatly missed by all of us who love him, we take comfort knowing that he will live on in the art that he created.

Anyone wishing to express condolences to Greg Hildebrandt can send them to:

The Spiderwebart Gallery,
5 Waterloo Rd.
Hopatcong, NJ 07843


----------



## Villano (Jun 12, 2006)

Pro wrestler (and former sumo wrestler) John Tenta passed away on June 7th after a 2 year battle with bladder cancer.  Tenta wrestled under the names "Earthquake", "Avalanche", "The Shark", and, most recently, under a mask as "Golga" as part of The Oddities.


----------



## Klaus (Jun 18, 2006)

One of Brazil's foremost comedians, who was in Germany shooting sketches for his TV show, died of a heart attack 10 hours after an informal soccer match. His name was Claudio Besserman Vianna, better known to us as Bussunda. He was famous for his mocking imitation of Ronaldo and of our president, Lula. He died two weeks from turning 44 and leaves a wife and child. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bussunda

His comedian group: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casseta_&_Planeta


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jun 23, 2006)

*Veteran director Sherman dies aged 99*

*Vincent Sherman*, who directed and wooed *Bette Davis * and *Rita Hayworth* during his heyday as a Hollywood director in the 40s in 50s, has died. He was 99.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jun 23, 2006)

*Ingo Preminger*

To be younger brother to *Otto Preminger*, director of a dozen famous films, ensured a relatively obscure career for *Ingo Preminger*, who has died aged 95. Yet his one successful film, 1970's MASH, outshone anything by *Otto*.

As a comedy it had an unpromising setting, a blood-spattered Korean war Mobile Army Surgical Hospital. Yet the antics of the surgeons and nurses provided the rich but caustic humour for a film that remains a Hollywood legend. Adapted for a television series, it lasted from 1972 to 1983, made *Alan Alda * a star, and turned *Loretta Swit * as "Hot Lips" _Houlihan _ into a household name.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jun 23, 2006)

*Kool & the Gang co-founder dead*

*Claydes Charles Smith*, a co-founder and lead guitarist of the group Kool & the Gang, has died. He was 57.

*Smith* died Tuesday in Maplewood, New Jersey, after a long illness, his publicist said

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Jamdin (Jun 24, 2006)

Television producer Aaron Spelling dies. He passed away on Friday, June 23, 2006 at his home in Los Angeles. He was 83 and suffered a stroke on June 18. He created a number of hit series, from the vintage "Charlie's Angels" and "Dynasty" to "Beverly Hills 90210" and "Melrose Place."


----------



## Fast Learner (Jun 24, 2006)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> To be younger brother to *Otto Preminger*, director of a dozen famous films, ensured a relatively obscure career for *Ingo Preminger*, who has died aged 95. Yet his one successful film, 1970's MASH, outshone anything by *Otto*.
> 
> As a comedy it had an unpromising setting, a blood-spattered Korean war Mobile Army Surgical Hospital. Yet the antics of the surgeons and nurses provided the rich but caustic humour for a film that remains a Hollywood legend. Adapted for a television series, it lasted from 1972 to 1983, made *Alan Alda * a star, and turned *Loretta Swit * as "Hot Lips" _Houlihan _ into a household name.



Well... Ingo _produced_ M*A*S*H, and I imagine that the was certainly influential, but I think it's pretty safe to say that it was Robert Altman's directing that made this film what it was. In my opinion, anyway, that one production credit doesn't even touch brother Otto's body of work.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jun 26, 2006)

*Actor Kenneth Griffith dies at 84*

The actor and documentary-maker *Kenneth Griffith* has died at the age of 84. 

Born in Tenby, Pembrokeshire, he had been a familiar face on TV and cinema screens since the 1940s. 

He was in such TV series as the 1960s cult hit _The Prisoner_, and was more familiar recently with a cameo role in 1994 film _Four Weddings and a Funeral_. 

*Griffith*, who died at his London home, also made often controversial films on such subjects as the _Boer War _ - on which he was an expert - and _Ireland_.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jun 27, 2006)

*'Frasier's' Best Friend 'Eddie' Dies*

*Moose,* the sassy Jack Russell terrier who played _Eddie _ for 10 years on *NBC*'s"Frasier," has died, his trainer *Mathilde Halberg * told *People magazine*.

"He was 16-and-a-half years old, and he just had an in credible charisma and was a such a free spirit," *Halberg* told *People*.

*In Remembrance.*






R.I.P.​


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jun 27, 2006)

*Music producer Mardin dies at 74*

Music producer *Arif Mardin*, who worked with such artists as *Aretha Franklin, David Bowie, Diana Ross* and *the Bee Gees*, has died at the age of 74. 

According to his longtime friend and colleague *Ian Ralfini*, he died at New York home from pancreatic cancer. 

*Mardin* built his reputation at *Atlantic Records*, where he worked as a producer and arranger from 1963 to 2001.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jun 28, 2006)

*US TV chef Carrier dies aged 82*

Acclaimed American chef *Robert Carrier*, who made his name in print and on TV in the 1960s and 1970s, has died aged 82. 

He presented the series *Carrier's* Kitchen and promoted the idea of dinner parties with books on entertaining. He travelled extensively and his work was inspired by trips to countries including Morocco and France. 

*Carrier* established a country house hotel with a cookery school in Suffolk, and opened a restaurant in London and an international chain of shops.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## DMH (Jun 29, 2006)

Jim Baen died. Truely a loss.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jun 29, 2006)

DMH said:
			
		

> Jim Baen died. Truely a loss.




Jim Baen's obituary, written by David Drake: http://david-drake.com/baen.html


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 1, 2006)

*Lennie Weinrib, voice of H.R. Pufnstuf, dead at 71*

*Toon Zone * has reported that* Lennie Weinrib * passed away on Wednesday at his home in Chile. He was 71-years-old. You may not recognize the name, although he wrote for and performed in numerous television series for over 40 years. However, if you were a child of the 1960's, 70's or 80's you would probably recognize him as the voice of numerous Saturday morning cartoon characters that you loved, including H.R. Pufnstuf and Scrappy-Doo.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 1, 2006)

Argentine film director *Fabian Bielinsky*, who shot the critically-acclaimed "Nine Queens" crime caper, died of a heart attack in Sao Paulo, Brazil, consulate officials said on Thursday. He was 47.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 4, 2006)

*Comic and TV host Jan Murray dead at 89*

*Jan Murray*, one of the fabled generation of comics who rose from the Catskills to prime time TV, tickling fans of the 1950s game show "Treasure Hunt," has died. He was 89. 

*Murray*, who also appeared as an actor in dozens of movies and TV shows, died Sunday at his home in Beverly Hills, son *Howard Murray * said in a telephone interview Monday.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 4, 2006)

*Man Who Wrote 'Mama Said' Dies at 69*

Singer and songwriter *Willie Denson*, perhaps best known for the hit "Mama Said," has died at the age of 69.

*Denson*, who died Saturday of lung cancer at his Columbus home, published more than 250 songs, some recorded by artists such as Aretha Franklin, Gene Pitney and the Ronettes. He also appeared on television shows such as "American Bandstand" and "Soul Train."

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## kingpaul (Jul 5, 2006)

*Mezzo-Soprano Lorraine Hunt Lieberson Dies*

http://kevxml2a.verizon.net/_1_22OT...cat=entertain&ran=17039&passqi=&feed=ap&top=1


----------



## kingpaul (Jul 6, 2006)

*Kenneth Lay Dies of Heart Disease at 64*

http://kevxml2a.verizon.net/_1_2LC6...&qcat=finance&ran=12705&passqi=&feed=ap&top=1


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 7, 2006)

*'As The World Turns' Star Commits Suicide*

"As the World Turns" star *Benjamin Hendrickson* was found dead this weekend from an apparent suicide, according to the *New York Post*.


Police said *Hendrickson* shot himself in the head at his home in Huntington, NY, the Post reports.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## kingpaul (Jul 7, 2006)

*Jazz Pianist Hilton Ruiz Dies at 54*

http://www.allaboutjazz.com/php/news.php?id=10084


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 10, 2006)

*War Photographer Catherine Leroy Dies*

*Catherine Leroy*, the French-born photojournalist whose stark images of battle helped tell the story of the Vietnam War in the pages of *Life* magazine and other publications, has died. She was 60.

*Leroy* died of cancer early Saturday at St. John's Health Center in Santa Monica, said the attending physician, *Dr. Jerome Helman*.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 10, 2006)

*Host of TV Show 'You Asked for It' Dies*

*Jack Smith*, a singer and recording artist who hosted the popular "You Asked for It" television show, has died. He was 92.

*Smith* died of leukemia July 3 at his home in Westlake Village, said *Dorris Halsey*, a longtime friend.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 11, 2006)

*June Allyson, 'Perfect Wife,' Dies at 88*

*June Allyson*, the sunny, raspy-voiced "perfect wife" of *James Stewart*, *Van Johnson * and other movie heroes, has died, her daughter said Monday. She was 88.

*Allyson* died Saturday at her home in Ojai, with her husband of nearly 30 years, *David Ashrow*, at her side*, Pamela Allyson Powell * said. She died of pulmonary respiratory failure and acute bronchitis after a long illness. 

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 11, 2006)

*Syd Barrett, Founder of Pink Floyd, Dies*

*Syd Barrett*, the troubled genius who co-founded *Pink Floyd * but spent his last years in reclusive anonymity, has died, a spokeswoman for the band said Tuesday. He was 60.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 11, 2006)

*Commodores musician dies aged 58*

One of the founding members of soul group *The Commodores*, *Milan B Williams*, has died of cancer aged 58. 

*Williams* wrote the *Motown* band's first single, an instrumental called Machine Gun, and played keyboards on songs such as _Easy_ and _Three Times A Lady_. 

"He was once, twice, three times a brother and we love him," said band member *Walter Orange*.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## lrsach01 (Jul 12, 2006)

Barnard Hughes, who won a Tony for his portrayal of the curmudgeonly title character in Hugh Leonard’s “Da,” has died after a brief illness. He was 90.

http://www.sliceofscifi.com/2006/07/12/barnard-hughes-remembered/

I'll never forget him as the grandpa in Lost Boys...."that's what I hate about this town. All the damn Vampires!"


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 13, 2006)

*'Bewitched's' Louise Tate Dies at 80*

*Kasey Rogers*, an actress who was a regular on television shows like "Bewitched" but was best known for an appearance in *Alfred Hitchcock's * "Strangers on a Train," has died. She was 80.

*Rogers* died July 6 at USC University Hospital from a stroke, said her companion, *Mark Wood*.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 14, 2006)

*Comedian Red Buttons Dies in L.A. at 87*


LOS ANGELES -- Red Buttons, the carrot-topped burlesque comedian who became a top star in early television then went dramatic to win the 1957 Oscar as supporting actor in "Sayonara," died Thursday. He was 87.

Buttons died of vascular disease at his home in the Century City area of Los Angeles, publicist Warren Cowan said. He had been ill for some time, and was with family members when he died, Cowan said.

With his eager manner and rapid-fire wit, Buttons excelled in every phase of show business, from the Borscht Belt of the 1930s to celebrity roasts in the 1990s.

His greatest achievement came with his "Sayonara" role as Sgt. Joe Kelly, the soldier in the occupation forces in Japan whose romance with a Japanese woman (Myoshi Umeki, who also won an Academy Award) ends in tragedy.

Josh Logan, who directed the James Michener story that starred Marlon Brando, was at first hesitant to cast a well-known comedian in such a somber role.

"The tests were so extensive that they could just put scenery around them and release the footage as a feature film," Buttons remarked.

Buttons' Academy Award led to other films, both dramas and comedies. They included "Imitation General," "The Big Circus," "Hatari!" "The Longest Day," "Up From the Beach," "They Shoot Horses, Don't They?" "The Poseidon Adventure," "Gable and Lombard" and "Pete's Dragon."

A performer since his teens, Buttons was noticed by burlesque theater owners and he became the youngest comic on the circuit. He had graduated to small roles on Broadway before being drafted in 1943.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 16, 2006)

*Frank Sinatra's Pianist Dies at 91*

*Bill Miller*, who was *Frank Sinatra's* pianist for nearly 50 years until the singer's last performance in 1995, has died. He was 91. 

*Miller* died Tuesday at a Montreal hospital of complications from a heart attack, his daughter, *Meredith*, told the *Los Angeles Times * for a story Saturday on its Web site.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Fast Learner (Jul 17, 2006)

Loved Barnard Hughes, so many fantastic roles on various television shows, including tons of small parts and semi-regular characters on _All in the Family_ and _The Bob Newhart Show_, and great roles in films like the judge in _Oh, God!_, _Homeward Bound_, _Tron_, the unflappable grandpa in _The Lost Boys_, and a great turn as crotchey old Doc Hogue in _Doc Hollywood_. 

And Red Buttons, wow, someone I grew up "knowing" as my television friend in guest spots on some of my favorites back then, including _The Love Boat_, _Fantasy Island_, and a fantastic turn on _ER_, not to mention the seeming-jillions of times he was a great guest on so many talk shows.

Two great performers. Break a leg wherever you are, fellas.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 17, 2006)

*Arkansas Lt. Gov. Win Rockefeller dies at 57*

Arkansas Lt. Gov. *Win Rockefeller*, 57, a great-grandson of Standard Oil founder *John D. Rockefeller*, died on Sunday of complications relating to a blood disorder, a spokesman said in a statement.

*Rockefeller*, a wealthy Republican, was nearing the end of his second four-year term as lieutenant governor. He was diagnosed with myeloproliferative disorder last year, prompting him to end his campaign for governor.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Jul 18, 2006)

Mickey Spillane at 88. Just caught only that much on the news.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 18, 2006)

*In Remembrance.*      


			
				Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> *Mickey Spillane* at 88. Just caught only that much on the news.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 18, 2006)

*Juan Pablo Rebella*

In 2001, a small film, _25 Watts_, shot in black-and-white in 16mm for $200,000, won prizes at the festivals of Rotterdam, Buenos Aires and Havana, and got widely distributed. What was unusual was that the film was co-directed by two 26-year-olds, *Juan Pablo Rebella* and *Pablo Stoll*, who came from Uruguay, a country hardly ever associated with cinema. Three years later, the duo had an even bigger success, with _Whisky_, and were busy writing a much-anticipated third screenplay when *Rebella*, aged 32, committed suicide.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 20, 2006)

*French Director Gerard Oury Dies at 87*

Director *Gerard Oury*, a cultural icon of France whose decades-old comedies remain hits today, has died, local officials at his Riviera home said Thursday. He was 87. 

*Oury*, whose top hits include the 1973 movie "Les Aventures de Rabbi Jacob'' (The Mad Adventures of Rabbi Jacob), died at his home in Saint-Tropez on Wednesday night, the Var municipality said.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 21, 2006)

*Gyorgy Illes*





Few countries can boast as many great cinematographers as Hungary, and many of them were students of the legendary *Gyorgy Illes*, who taught at the Budapest Academy of Drama and Film  for more than 50 years and has died aged 91.

"The curriculum I developed featured only still photography in the first two terms," he said. "Those candidates who got into the second round were given the task of going out to locations chosen by us, where they had to create a photographic étude consisting of 10 to 12 pictures. Most of my students were excellent photographers, and over the years we saw masses of brilliant photos."

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 22, 2006)

*‘Shampoo’ star Jack Warden dies at 85*



*Jack Warden*, an Emmy-winning and Academy Award-nominated actor who played gruff cops, coaches and soldiers in a career that spanned five decades, has died. He was 85.

*Warden*, who lived in Manhattan, died Wednesday at a hospital in New York, *Sidney Pazoff*, his longtime business manager, said in Los Angeles Friday.

“Everything gave out. Old age,” *Pazoff * said. “He really had turned downhill in the past month; heart and then kidney and then all kinds of stuff.”

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## DMH (Jul 23, 2006)

I am suprised no one has mentioned Mako yet. Now he is an actor I will miss.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 24, 2006)

That reference is very vague, to whom are you referring to?
Never mind, found it...thank you for bringing it to attention.


			
				DMH said:
			
		

> I am suprised no one has mentioned Mako yet. Now he is an actor I will miss.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 24, 2006)

*Mako Iwamatsu* (born *Makoto Iwamatsu*} {*Iwamatsu Makoto*) on December 10, 1933-July 21, 2006), was a Japanese-American actor. He was born in Kobe, Japan, moved to the United States of America in the late 1940s and joined the military in the 1950s. He became a naturalized citizen in 1956. His first cinema role was in the 1959 film Never So Few. Many of his acting roles to date credited him simply as "Mako", omitting his surname.

*Mako* died on July 21, 2006 after a long battle with cancer. Prior to his death, *Mako* had been recently confirmed to star in the newest Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles  film, providing the voice of Master _Splinter_.

*In Remembrance.*    
A fuller tribute from the *LATimes.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 25, 2006)

*Elis Frontwoman Dies Of Cerebral Hemorrhage*




It is with great sadness that *Napalm Records * has posted the following statement from the remaining members of Liechtenstein’s gothic metal band, from, ELIS: 

Deeply confused and sad, we have to inform you, that *Sabine* is no longer with us. During the band's rehearsal on Friday the 7.7.2006, *Sabine* suffered a cerebral hemorrhage, from which she died a day later at the hospital.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 29, 2006)

*Fantasy writer Gemmell dies at 57*




Fantasy novelist *David Gemmell*, best known for stories such as _Legend_ and_ Waylander_, has died at the age of 57. 

*Gemmell* had heart bypass surgery two weeks ago and appeared to be making a good recovery, according to his publisher *Transworld*.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 29, 2006)

*Composer Dika Newlin dies at 82*



*Dika Newlin*, a composer and musicologist who was deeply influenced by the avant-garde master *Arnold Schoenberg* and brought his style into the punk rock era, has died. She was 82.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Aug 1, 2006)

*Former child actress J. Madison Wright Morris dies at age of 21*




*J. Madison Wright Morris*, a former child actress and model, died at University of Kentucky Hospital. 

She was 21.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Fast Learner (Aug 1, 2006)

Gah, such a shame when someone dies so young. She was great on _Earth 2_, as shown in the picture.


----------



## lrsach01 (Aug 2, 2006)

The story is even sadded if you read her obituary. She needed a heart transplant at the age of 15. She was married on July 8 and died shortly  after retruning from her honeymoon. I'm 35   and never had to deal with half as much.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Aug 2, 2006)

When I saw this report, while doing the Newsfinding, that early Tuesday morning*between 0100 to 0300 a.m.* I almost stopped what I was doing. It was heart wrenching, cause...she did not get the chance to live a full life.

But she had to be aware of the dangers from a transplant, as all patients are told. And I suspect, that is why she got married.

She wanted to live the life, she wanted.

And she did.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Aug 4, 2006)

*Love singer Arthur Lee dies at 61*



*Arthur Lee*, singer and guitarist of the influential 1960s band Love, has died in Memphis at the age of 61 following a battle with acute myeloid leukaemia.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Aug 4, 2006)

*Soprano Schwarzkopf dies aged 90*



Renowned German soprano *Dame Elisabeth Schwarzkopf* has died at her home in Austria at the age of 90.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Aug 7, 2006)

*Swiss film director Schmid dies*



Swiss film-maker *Daniel Schmid*, whose movies competed at the Cannes and Berlin film festivals, has died after a battle with cancer at the age of 64.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Jamdin (Aug 11, 2006)

Talk show host Mike Douglas dead. He died earlier today, which was also his 81st birthday.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Aug 15, 2006)

Jamdin said:
			
		

> Talk show host Mike Douglas dead. He died earlier today, which was also his 81st birthday.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Aug 16, 2006)

*'City Slickers' Actor Bruno Kirby Dies*



*Bruno Kirby,* a veteran character actor who costarred in "When Harry Met Sally," "City Slickers" and many other films, has died at age 57, his wife said Tuesday.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## kingpaul (Aug 16, 2006)

*Country Singer Johnny Duncan Dies at 67*

http://kevxml2a.verizon.net/_1_2BU8...0&qcat=entertain&ran=15&passqi=&feed=ap&top=1


----------



## DMH (Aug 17, 2006)

http://poetsonbroadway.com/1Intro.htm

Tony Jay, a great actor and voice.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Aug 18, 2006)

kingpaul said:
			
		

> http://kevxml2a.verizon.net/_1_2BU8...0&qcat=entertain&ran=15&passqi=&feed=ap&top=1


----------



## Truth Seeker (Aug 18, 2006)

DMH said:
			
		

> http://poetsonbroadway.com/1Intro.htm
> 
> Tony Jay, a great actor and voice.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Aug 21, 2006)

*Monty Berman*




*
Monty Berman*, *Robert S. Baker * and *Roger Moore*​
The film producer *Monty Berman*, who has died aged 93, will be best recalled for the colourful, escapist television series he made for ITC, the film-making division of Lord Llew Grade's ATV, but his earlier cinema work as a director of photography and co-producer retains something of a cult following.

*Nestor Montague* 'Monty' *Berman*, producer and cinematographer, born 1912; died June 20 2006.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Aug 21, 2006)

*India shehnai maestro dies at 91*



Legendary musician *Ustad Bismillah Khan*, India's best known shehnai player, has died aged 91. 

He suffered a heart attack in hospital in his home city of Varanasi early on Monday, his private secretary said.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Aug 22, 2006)

*TV actress Joyce Blair dies at 73*




Actress *Joyce Blair*, the sister of entertainer *Lionel*, has died at the age of 73. 

*Blair*, who was best known for appearing in shows such as Morecambe And Wise and The *Benny Hill * Show, died at her home in California on Saturday.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Aug 25, 2006)

*Jazz trumpeter Maynard Ferguson dead at 78*



Jazz trumpeter *Maynard Ferguson*, known for his soaring high notes and for his hit recording of Gonna Fly Now, which lent the musical muscle to the Rocky movies, has died. He was 78.

*Ferguson*, who lived in nearby Ojai, died Wednesday night at Community Memorial Hospital of kidney and liver failure due to an abdominal infection, friend and manager *Steve Schankman * said Thursday.

*Ferguson's* four daughters,* Kim, Lisa, Corby * and *Wilder*, and other family members were at his side when he died, he said.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Aug 25, 2006)

*IT pioneer William Norris dies at 95*



*William C. Norris*, who founded the giant mainframe company Control Data and made the first commercial supercomputer, has died at the age of 95. 

A maverick, *Norris* scored many IT successes, including the groundbreaking CDC6600, which ran 10 times faster than any other commercial computer in 1964. He also helped make Control Data the world's fourth-biggest data-processing company, worth $5 billion in 1984. 

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Aug 25, 2006)

*'Tora-san' sidekick Keiroku Seki dies at 78*

*Keiroku Seki*, a comedian and actor who appeared in movies such as the popular film series "Otoko wa Tsurai yo" (It's Tough Being a Man) starring his onetime colleague *Kiyoshi Atsumi*, died of pneumonia at a Tokyo hospital early Wednesday, his family said. He was 78.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Aug 25, 2006)

*Composer Takagi dies at age 102*

Composer *Toroku Takagi*, who wrote popular songs including ''Light Blue Waltz,'' died of pneumonia at a hospital in Saitama Prefecture early Friday, his family said. He was 102.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Aug 28, 2006)

*Canadian Opera Singer Simoneau Dies*





*Leopold Simoneau*, one of Canada's most acclaimed opera singers who performed with many of the world's major orchestras, has died. He was 90.

*Simoneau* died peacefully Thursday night in the Victoria home where he had lived the past 20 years with his wife, soprano *Pierrette Alarie*, Pacific Opera Victoria artistic director *Timothy Vernon* confirmed Sunday.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Aug 29, 2006)

*Veteran Bollywood director dies*



Leading Indian film-maker *Hrishikesh Mukherjee* has died in hospital in the western Indian city of Mumbai (Bombay). 

The 84-year-old director, known for his simple stories about Indian middle class people and their relationships, had been ill for some time.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Jamdin (Aug 31, 2006)

A great actor passes on: Glenn Ford dies at 90 (he was Jonathan Kent in _Superman: The Movie_)


----------



## Truth Seeker (Aug 31, 2006)

*Arthur Franz*




Some actors struggle for recognition in dozens of movies until one role puts them in the spotlight, then retreat back into the shadows. One such was *Arthur Franz*, who has died aged 86. The role was as the mentally disturbed former soldier in _The Sniper _ (1952) who, rejected by a woman he loves, cracks up and terrorises the streets of San Francisco by shooting women from buildings.

*Arthur Franz*, actor, born February 29 1920; died June 17 2006.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Aug 31, 2006)

*Nobel prize winner Naguib Mahfouz dies*




*Naguib Mahfouz*, the first Arab writer to win the Nobel Prize in literature, died Wednesday at the age of 94, bringing tributes from literary figures and world leaders for an author who became a symbol of liberalism in the face of Islamic extremism. 

*Mahfouz's* novels depicted modern life in his beloved neighborhood of Islamic Cairo, a teeming district of millennium-old mosques and winding alleyways. He brought to life his city's traditional families as they faced the 20th century's upheavals, including the changing role of women.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Aug 31, 2006)

*'King of kitsch' Tretchikoff dies*




Artist *Vladimir Tretchikoff*, whose painting The Chinese Girl became the highest-selling print in history, has died in South Africa aged 92. 

*Tretchikoff* had been in poor health for a number of years and suffered a stroke in 2002 that left him unable to paint.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Aug 31, 2006)

*Writer of Psycho film script dies*



Screenwriter *Joseph Stefano*, who wrote the script for film classic Psycho, has died at the age of 84. 

*Stefano* began his career as a pianist, singer and dancer but only found real success with his writing - first songs and then screenplays.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 2, 2006)

*Hungarian poet Gyorgy Faludy dies aged 96*



Hungarian poet *Gyorgy Faludy*, a legend of resistance to the rise of Nazism and Communism, died at the age of 96 at his home in Budapest, national news agency *MTI * said on Saturday. 

The poet, known to many in the West as *George Faludy*, played a role in Hungary's 1956 anti-communist uprising and would have been a key speaker at a conference to celebrate its 50th anniversary later this month.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Jamdin (Sep 4, 2006)

Crocodile Hunter Steve Irwin dead:

He was killed in a freak accident in Cairns, police sources said.

It is understood he was killed by a stingray barb that went through his chest.

He was swimming off the Low Isles at Port Douglas filming an underwater documentary and that's when it occured. 

Ambulance officers confirmed they attended a reef fatality this morning at Batt Reef off Port Douglas.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 5, 2006)

*Swedish-American Soprano Varnay Dies*



*Astrid Varnay*, the Swedish-American soprano who made her Metropolitan Opera debut - virtually without rehearsal - in a nationally broadcast performance and went on to sing for half a century, has died. She was 88.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 7, 2006)

*`Voguing' Dancer Willi Ninja Dies at 45*

[imagel]http://images.usatoday.com/life/_photos/2006/09/06/ninja.jpg[/imagel]​Dancer *Willi Ninja*, whose skill in the gender-bending art of "voguing'' influenced *Madonna* and was immortalized in the documentary film "Paris Is Burning,'' has died, friends and relatives said Tuesday. 

*Ninja* died Saturday of AIDS-related illnesses at New York Hospital Medical Center of Queens, they said. He was 45.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 8, 2006)

*R.I.P Peter Brock*

[imagel]http://www.v8supercar.com.au/content/images/history/peter_brock/files/687/brock.jpg[/imagel]
Australian motor racing great *Peter Brock* died in an accident during a rally in Western Australia, motor sport officials has said. 

*Brock*, 61, was killed while he was taking part in the Targa West rally, the Confederation of Australian Motor Sport (CAMS) said in a statement.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 12, 2006)

*RIP Kwan Hoi-Shan, another Hong Kong Legend(Monkey Peaches)*

[imagel]http://www.monkeypeaches.com/pix/060911a.jpg[/imagel]
Hong Kong TV and film actor* Kwan Hoi-Shan*, commonly known as _Uncle Shrimp_, passed away this morning *posted on 9/11/2006* in Hong Kong at the age of 81. *Kwan* began learning Cantonese opera from his father when he was very young and become an actor by age 11. During the 1950s and 1960s, he starred in a large number of movies. In 1976, he joined Hong Kong's TVB and became a regular in many series by the station, while still kept showing up on the big screen. 

Some of the movies he starred in include _Project A, Project A 2 and Hard Boiled_. He retired from acting in 2001 after suffering from a stroke. In the same year, *TVB * gave him a grand award for his contribution to the station. Last year he returned to the small screen for the final time in a TV special by TVB.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 12, 2006)

*John Conte, 90, Actor on Stage and TV, Dies*

[imagel]http://graphics10.nytimes.com/images/2006/09/08/arts/08conte.190.jpg[/imagel]
*John Conte*, an actor in television, radio, films and on Broadway for decades before he went behind the cameras and founded his own television station, died here on Monday (September 4). 

He was 90. His death was confirmed by *Lee Fowler*, a spokeswoman for Eisenhower Medical Center.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 12, 2006)

*St. Louis Blues Legend Bennie Smith Dies*

[imagel]http://www.ratpackstlouis.com/BENsmith3.jpg[/imagel]
*Bennie Smith*, a guitarist and St. Louis blues legend who played with stars like Chuck Berry and *Ike * and *Tina Turner*, died Sunday following a heart attack. He was 72.

*Smith*, *Kim Massie * and the *Soulard Blues Band * were to perform Sunday night at a club in suburban University City, but when the musicians arrived onstage without Smith, harmonica player *Tom* "Papa"* Ray * told the crowd that *Smith* had died earlier that evening. 

He said *Smith*, lying in bed Saturday after a heart attack, wanted the show to go on without him. And it did.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 14, 2006)

*Ex-Texas Gov. Ann Richards Dies*

[imagel]http://www.robertmaass.com/images/Portraits1_th/AnnRichards_th.jpg[/imagel]
Former Gov. *Ann Richards*, the witty and flamboyant Democrat who went from homemaker to national political celebrity, died Wednesday night after a battle with cancer, a family spokeswoman said. She was 73.

She died at home surrounded by her family, the spokeswoman said. *Richards* was found to have esophageal cancer in March and underwent chemotherapy treatments.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Sep 16, 2006)

I don't know why this one hasn't been mentioned yet, but Pat Corley, who played Phil the bartender on Murphy Brown, died Monday.  He was 76.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 18, 2006)

It can happen, somethings can be missed. But thank you for bringing this to attention.
[imagel]http://cache.boston.com/resize/bonzai-fba/AP_Photo/2006/09/15/1158323914_8009/300h.jpg[/imagel]

*In Remembrance.*


			
				GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> I don't know why this one hasn't been mentioned yet, but Pat Corley, who played Phil the bartender on Murphy Brown, died Monday.  He was 76.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 18, 2006)

*TV presenter Raymond Baxter dies*

[imagel]http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/42093000/jpg/_42093084_baxter1968_bbc203.jpg[/imagel]
Television presenter *Raymond Baxter* - best known for fronting the *BBC*'s science programme Tomorrow's World - has died at the age of 84. 

He was with daughter* Jenny Douglas * and son *Dr Graham Baxter * when he died at Royal Berkshire Hospital, Reading.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 18, 2006)

*'Greetings from Tucson' star dies*

[imagel]http://www.web-recon.com/ti/img/n-z/santos-pablo_2002-law-&-order_angels.jpg[/imagel]

Teenage actor *Pablo Santos*, who starred in the television series "Greetings from Tucson," died after a small plane in which he was riding crashed in Mexico, a hospital official said Saturday. 

The Piper Malibu crashed Friday just over a mile short of the runway as it was making its approach to the airport in Toluca, some 35 miles west of Mexico City, according to the Mexico State Security Agency. Six other people were hospitalized.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 18, 2006)

*Patricia Kennedy Lawford dies at 82*

*Patricia Kennedy Lawford*, the sister of *President Kennedy* who forged a marriage between politics and Hollywood with her wedding to actor *Peter Lawford*, has died in her New York home. She was 82.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 19, 2006)

[imagel]http://www.cinefania.com/pics/personas/1/11265.jpg[/imagel]
*Mickey Hargitay*, the actor and world champion bodybuilder who was married to 1950s sex siren *Jayne Mansfield* and whose daughter is Emmy-winning winning actress* Mariska Hargitay*, has died. He was 80.

*Hargitay* died *last* Thursday in Los Angeles, according to a family statement issued Monday through publicist *Gary Mantoosh*. The cause of death was not released.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Jamdin (Sep 19, 2006)

Neil Gaiman posted the news about Charles L. Grant's death. The writer suffered a heart attack in his home on September 15, 2006.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Sep 19, 2006)

*James Earl Jones' Father Dies*

Robert Earl Jones, an actor of stage and screen, and was the father of James Earl Jones, died September 7.  He was 96.

Jones was also a boxer and ran marathons, running as recently as 10 years ago.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 20, 2006)

[imagel]http://www.zap2it.com/media/photo/2006-09/25465964.jpg[/imagel]

*In Remembrance.*



			
				GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> *Robert Earl Jones*, an actor of stage and screen, and was the father of James Earl Jones, died September 7.  He was 96.
> 
> Jones was also a boxer and ran marathons, running as recently as 10 years ago.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 22, 2006)

*Oscar-Winning Cinematographer Nykvist Dies*

[imagel]http://www.trendesombras.com/num0/imagenes/Sven_Nykvist.jpg[/imagel]*Sven Nykvist*, the Oscar-winning cinematographer and filmmaker whose naturalistic, straightforward camera work distinguished the movies of directors *Ingmar Bergman * and *Woody Allen*, died Wednesday. He was 83.

*Nykvist* had battled a long illness and was being treated for aphasia, a form of dementia, at a nursing home in Sweden, his son, *Carl-Gustaf Nykvist*, told the *Associated Press*.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 24, 2006)

*Man who shouted 'Tequila!' in song dies*

[imagel]http://www.ocregister.com/newsimages/breaking_news/2006/09/21flores_large.jpg[/imagel]*Danny Flores*, who played the saxophone and shouted the word "tequila!" in the 1950s hit song "Tequila!", has died. He was 77. 

*Flores*, who lived in Westminster, died Tuesday at Huntington Beach Hospital, said hospital spokeswoman *Kathleen Curran*. He died of complications from pneumonia, the *Long Beach Press-Telegram * reported.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 25, 2006)

*Blues guitarist Etta Baker dies at 93*

[imagel]http://cover6.cduniverse.com/MuzeAudioArt/080/80255.jpg[/imagel]*Etta Baker*, an influential blues guitarist who recorded with* Taj Mahal * and was awarded by the National Endowment for the Arts, has died, her family said. She was 93. 

No cause of death was given, but her health had been failing for years, *The News & Observer of Raleigh * reported on its Web site.

*Baker* died Saturday in Fairfax, Va., while visiting a daughter who had suffered a stroke.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 26, 2006)

*Oscar-Winning Composer Arnold Dies*

[imagel]http://www.zap2it.com/media/photo/2006-09/25574822.jpg[/imagel]*Malcolm Arnold*, the British composer who won an Oscar for scoring the film "The Bridge on the River Kwai," has died at the age of 84.

A*rnold* had been suffering from a chest infection and died while at the Norfolk and Norwich Hospital on Saturday, Sept. 23, reports *Reuters*.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 26, 2006)

*Tetsuro Tanba: July 17, 1922 - September 24, 2006*

[imagel]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/a/a1/Tamba.jpg[/imagel]Legendary Japanese actor *Tetsuro Tanba*, veteran of over 200 hundred films, died of pneumonia on September 24th at the age of 84.

He will be missed.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Sep 27, 2006)

SF and fantasy writer John M. ('Mike') Ford , born 1957, has died at the age of 49. Ford was the author of several diverse and distinctive novels, including World Fantasy Award winning historical fantasy _The Dragon Waiting_ (1983), Star Trek novels _The Final Reflection_ (1984) and _How Much for Just the Planet?_ (1987), SF _Growing Up Weightless_ (1993), co-winner of the Philip K. Dick Award, and urban fantasy _The Last Hot Time_ (2000). Ford won both the World Fantasy and Rhysling awards for long poem "Winter Solstice, Camelot Station" (1988). His last book was short story collection _Heat of Fusion and Other Stories_ (2004).

http://sfwa.org/news/2006/jford.htm
http://nielsenhayden.com/makinglight/archives/008033.html#008033
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_M._Ford


----------



## Templetroll (Sep 27, 2006)

http://www.twincities.com/mld/twincities/15616135.htm

Paul Vance, who wrote 'Yellow Polka Dot Bikini,' dies at 68

Weird update - the fellow who died had same name, claimed to have written the song but didn't.  http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,216160,00.html

Wow, fiction has nothing on what Real Life (tm) comes up with!


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 28, 2006)

[imagel]http://www.magazineart.org/photos/wiscon2004/people/tn_923.JohnMFord.jpg[/imagel]


			
				Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> SF and fantasy writer John M. ('Mike') Ford , born 1957, has died at the age of 49. Ford was the author of several diverse and distinctive novels, including World Fantasy Award winning historical fantasy _The Dragon Waiting_ (1983), Star Trek novels _The Final Reflection_ (1984) and _How Much for Just the Planet?_ (1987), SF _Growing Up Weightless_ (1993), co-winner of the Philip K. Dick Award, and urban fantasy _The Last Hot Time_ (2000). Ford won both the World Fantasy and Rhysling awards for long poem "Winter Solstice, Camelot Station" (1988). His last book was short story collection _Heat of Fusion and Other Stories_ (2004).
> 
> http://sfwa.org/news/2006/jford.htm
> http://nielsenhayden.com/makinglight/archives/008033.html#008033
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_M._Ford


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 29, 2006)

*RIP Bao Fang (MonkeyPeaches Exclusive)*

[imagel]http://www.monkeypeaches.com/pix/060923a.jpg[/imagel]Actor, director and screenwriter *Pao Fong* just passed away on 22nd in Hong Kong at the age of 84. *Pao Foag * was born in southern Chinese city Nanchang in 1922 and graduated from a law school at early 20s. In 1942, his acting career began with a series role on stage. In 1948, he moved to Hong Kong and for the next several decades, he starred in more than 50 films made by various local studios, including Thunderstorm and Qu Yuan. Since 1959, he directed more than a dozen films and man of them were written by himself. 

In early 1980s,* Pao * joined TVB and appeared in many series made by the local station. *Pao Fong * retired from acting in 2000, after suffered from a serious stroke. He was awarded with an Long-Time achievement award by Hong Kong Film Critics Society and was named one of 100 Hundred Stars of 100 Years of Chinese Cinema  last year. His wife, actress *Liu Su * who accompanied him for more than half century, passed away a few years ago. His son *Peter Pau * is a well-known cinematographer, whose work for _Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon _ gained him an Oscar few. His daughter *Paw Hee-Ching* is also an actress.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 29, 2006)

*Edward Albert Dies*

[imagel]http://www.variety.com/graphics/photos/muga/albert_edward.jpg[/imagel]Actor *Edward Laurence Albert * died Friday, Sept 22nd. He was 55. 

His wife actress *Kate Woodville * said he had suffered from lung cancer for 17 months. Despite his illness he had tended to his ailing father, actor *Eddie Albert*, who died at the age of 97, May 26, 2005. His mother was actress *Margo Albert * and both parents were once black-listed.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 4, 2006)

*Bluegrass Dobro artist "Uncle Josh" dead at 79*

Veteran Dobro musician *Burkett Howard Graves*, known as country music's "Uncle Josh," has died at 79, his family said on Monday. 

A member of the International Bluegrass Music Association's Hall of Honor,* Graves * played with the Earl Scruggs Revue in the 1970s and contributed to albums by Kris Kristofferson,John Hiatt and the Nitty Gritty Dirt Band.

He died on Saturday at his Nashville home and had been in ill health in recent years, his family said.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 4, 2006)

*Johnny Sekka*

[imagel]http://image.guardian.co.uk/sys-images/Film/Pix/pictures/2006/09/29/johnnysekka1.jpg[/imagel]*Johnny Sekka*, who has died in California at the age of 72, built a name for himself in films in London in the 1960s, breaking new ground at a time when substantial roles for black actors were hard to come by. In the 1970s, when British cinema was going through hard times, he moved to the United States, but the good parts were still hard to come by. In retrospect, his London period was his most rewarding.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 4, 2006)

*Actress Frances Bergen Dies at 84*

[imagel]http://www.zap2it.com/media/photo/2006-10/25729035.jpg[/imagel]*Frances Bergen*, a former model and occasional actress and singer whose show business career took a back seat to her longtime role as the wife of beloved ventriloquist Edgar Bergen and the mother of their actress daughter *Candice*, has died. She was 84.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 4, 2006)

*Joseph Hayes, Tony Award-Winning Playwright, Dead at 88*

*Joseph Hayes*, a playwright, novelist and producer who won the 1955 Tony Award  for Best Play, for his suspenseful melodrama _The Desperate Hours_, died Sept. 11 in St. Augustine, FL, according to *The New York Times*. 

Directed by *Robert Montgomery * (who won a Tony for Best Direction), _The Desperate Hours _ was based on *Mr. Hayes'* novel of the same name, and starred   Karl Malden, Mary Orr, Paul Newman and George Grizzard, among others.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 5, 2006)

*Longtime 'New York Times' correspondent R.W. Apple dies at 71*

[imagel]http://www.gs.columbia.edu/viewbook/RWApple2.jpg[/imagel]*R.W. Apple Jr*., the colorful New York Times correspondent who charted the fall of *Richard Nixon * and covered wars from Vietnam to the Persian Gulf while having a parallel career as a food and travel writer, died Wednesday. He was 71.

*Apple* died in Washington after a long bout with thoracic cancer, the newspaper said.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 5, 2006)

*'Cleopatra Jones' Star Dies*

*Tamara Dobson*, the Baltimore-born model-turned-actress best known for her leading role in two films as kung fu-fighting government super-agent _Cleopatra Jones_, died Monday at Keswick Multi-Care Center from complications of pneumonia and multiple sclerosis. She was 59.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Villano (Oct 6, 2006)

On Oct. 5th, Antonio Pena, founder of Mexican pro wrestling federation AAA (Asistencia Asesoría y Administración, aka Triple A) died of a heart attack at age 53.


----------



## Jamdin (Oct 8, 2006)

From Negro Leagues Legend Buck O'Neil Dies:

October 7 – The 94-year-old O'Neil was hospitalized in Kansas City September 17th with extreme fatigue. 

The charismatic Negro Leagues ambassador was at the center of a national controversy this year when he was not voted into the Baseball Hall of Fame, he fell one vote short of the required three-fourths. 

O'Neil remained remarkably vigorous well into his 90s. He became as big a star as the Negro League greats whose stories he traveled the country to tell. 

O'Neil had been popular in Kansas City, first as player and then manager of the Monarchs and then as an award-winning scout with the Royals. 

He became a national star in 1994 at the age of 82 when filmmaker Ken Burns featured him in a groundbreaking documentary on the history of the game. 

The rest of the country then came to appreciate the charming Negro Leagues historian as only baseball insiders had before. 

Many Wichitan also remebered him for his warmth and love of the game.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 11, 2006)

*Elizabeth Allen, 77, Stage Star Known for Memorable TV Line, Is Dead*

*Elizabeth Allen*, a leading actress on Broadway and in movies who got her start as the “Away we go!” girl on “The Jackie Gleason Show” in the 1950’s, died Sept. 19 in Fishkill, N.Y. She was 77.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 11, 2006)

*'Flintstones' Artist Ed Benedict Dies*

*Ed Benedict*, a legendary animator who put life, love and laughter in TV cartoon characters like Fred Flintstone, Barney Rubble  and Yogi Bear, has died at the age of 94.

*Benedict* died in his sleep on Aug. 28 in Auburn in Northern California, his longtime friend and fellow animator *David K. Sheldon * confirmed Tuesday.

*In Remembrance.*

*Tribute*. 

The picture inserted, has *Mr. Benedict* on the left side.


----------



## Priest_Sidran (Oct 11, 2006)

This is something that  I felt I needed to post though it is a bit old,

Andre norton, one of my favorite authors and one of the Grand Dames of Science Fiction died one month and one day after 93rd birthday in March of last year.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Oct 13, 2006)

You probably know by now that Corey Lidell, pitcher for the New York Yankees, was killed when his plane crashed into a building in New York City.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 13, 2006)

[imagel]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/d/d6/Cory111.jpg[/imagel]

*In Remembrance.*



			
				GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> You probably know by now that Corey Lidell, pitcher for the New York Yankees, was killed when his plane crashed into a building in New York City.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 13, 2006)

*Director Gillo Pontecorvo dies at 86*

[imagel]http://www.ilcorto.it/ilResto_EVE/xb05_gillo-pontecorvo_mini.jpg[/imagel]Italian filmmaker *Gillo Pontecorvo*, who directed the black-and-white classic "The Battle of Algiers," has died in Rome at age 86, hospital officials said Friday. 


*Pontecorvo* died Thursday night, said hospital spokesman* Nicola Cerbino*. The cause of the death was not given, but reports said he had suffered a heart attack months ago.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 13, 2006)

*Johnny Callison, former Phillies All-Star, dies at 67*

[imagel]http://philadelphiaathletics.org/images/wall/CALL1.jpg[/imagel]*Johnny Callison*, the strong-armed outfielder for the Philadelphia Phillies who won the 1964 All-Star game with a ninth-inning homer, died at 67. 

He died Thursday at Abington Hospital following an illness, Phillies spokesman *Larry Shenk * said Friday. He lived in Glenside, a Philadelphia suburb.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 13, 2006)

*Famed Comedy Writer Belson Dead at 68*

*Jerry Belson*, an Emmy-winning comedy writer for "The Tracey Ullman Show" whose wit graced numerous other films and TV shows, including "The Odd Couple" and "The Dick Van Dyke Show," has died. He was 68.

*Belson* died of cancer at his Los Angeles home on Tuesday, said friend and writing partner *Garry Marshall*.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 14, 2006)

Tex-Mex singer, Freddy Fender died at age 69.

In Remembrance


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 15, 2006)

[imagel]http://www.discover.de/kritiken/img/cover/Freddy_Fender2003-11-06.jpg[/imagel]


			
				Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> Tex-Mex singer, Freddy Fender died at age 69.
> 
> In Remembrance


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 22, 2006)

*Patrice Holloway, "Valerie" on "Josie & the Pussycats" 1948 - 2006*

Singer/songwriter *Patrice Holloway* passed away on October 1, 2006, due to a heart attack. *Holloway* was the singing voice of _Valerie Brown_, the tambourine player for the fictional band _Josie and the Pussycats_, during the first season of their eponymous cartoon.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 22, 2006)

*RIP Miriam Engelberg*

*Miriam Engelberg * who became a first time graphic novelist this year with _CANCER MADE ME A SHALLOWER PERSON _ has died at age 48 of breast cancer.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 22, 2006)

*RIP Hilda Terry*

[imagel]http://www.lambiek.net/artists/t/terry_hilda/terry_photo.jpg[/imagel]*Trina Robbins* passes along word that comics pioneer *Hilda Terry * has passed away at the age of 92.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 22, 2006)

*Chen Shu, Actor Who Is Good at Playing Bad Guys*

[imagel]http://www.monkeypeaches.com/pix/061017d.jpg[/imagel]People outside of the China know very little about him as well as most movies he starred in., but people of the older generation in China remember him as a master who is good at playing bad guys. *Chen Shu*, a native of Shanghai, passed away this morning(posted on the 17th/MonkeyPeaches.com) in his home city, at the age of 86. He was originally a Shanghai postal worker, who enjoyed playing roles on stage. He became a movie actor in 1948 and joined *Shanghai Film Studios * four years later. 

One of his first roles in the studios, a cunning intelligence chief in_ Du Jiang Zhen Cha Ji _ (literal: A Reconnaissance Mission to the Other Side of the River) instantly made him a household name. Twenty years later, when the movie was ordered to be remade as a political assignment,* Chen Shu * was the only one resumed his role in the remake. Almost all his roles in more than thirty movies he was involved in are pure villains. In 1995, he played _Shi Ye_, a crime lord in *Zhang Yimou’s * _Shanghai Triad_. In 2000, he cameoed in *Jiang Wen’s *_ Devils on the Doorstep _ and *Ho Yim’s * _Pavilion of Women_, as two of his last onscreen appearances.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 22, 2006)

*Hollywood Wax Museum Founder Singh Dies*

*Spoony Singh*, who once said he founded the world famous *Hollywood Wax Museum * to give tourists who couldn't find any real celebrities in Hollywood the next best thing, has died. He was 83.

*Singh* died Wednesday at his Malibu home of congestive heart failure, his family announced Friday.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 22, 2006)

*'House of Wax' Actress Kirk Dies at 79*

[imagel]http://dvdtoile.com/ARTISTES/27/27167.jpg[/imagel]
*Phyllis Kirk*, who played the raven-haired beauty stalked by *Vincent Price * in the 1950s horror film "House of Wax," has died. She was 79.

*Kirk* died Thursday of a post cerebral aneurysm at the Motion Picture and Television Hospital in Woodland Hills, said her publicist, *Dale Olson*.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 22, 2006)

*Italian "fashion princess" Galitzine dies at 90*

[imagel]http://www.valmir.it/images/galitzine+L_t.jpg[/imagel]
*Irene Galitzine*, Italy's "fashion princess" whose gowns clothed *Jacqueline Kennedy*, *Sophia Loren * and *Audrey Hepburn*, died on Friday, a spokesman for the national fashion association told *Reuters*. She was 90.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 23, 2006)

*British Travel Writer Newby Dies at 86*

[imagel]http://italian-mysteries.com/eric-newby.jpg[/imagel]
British writer *Eric Newby*, author of the travel classic "A Short Walk in the Hindu Kush," has died. He was 86.

*Newby* died Friday of natural causes, his daughter* Sonia Ashmore * said. He "passed away peacefully" near Guildford in southern England, she said Sunday.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 23, 2006)

*'Father Knows Best' Actress Wyatt Dies*

[imagel]http://actortracker.com/images/actors/Jane_Wyatt_m.jpg[/imagel]
*Jane Wyatt*, the lovely, serene actress who for six years on "Father Knows Best" was one of TV's favorite moms, has died, said her publicist. She was 96.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 23, 2006)

*S Africa singer dies in car crash*

[imagel]http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/42229000/jpg/_42229170_lebo203.jpg[/imagel]One of South Africa's most popular singers, *Lebo Mathosa*, has been killed in a car crash. 

*Mathosa*, 29, died when the driver of her car seemed to lose control on a motorway near Johannesburg.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 24, 2006)

*Runaways drummer Sandy West dies at 47*

[imagel]http://www.therunaways.com/gall/TheRunawaysDaze/Tom_Gold/Sandy/SandyWest-b.jpg[/imagel]*Sandy West*, whose ferocious drumming fueled the influential all-female `70s rock band the *Runaways,* which she co-founded with *Joan Jett*, has died of lung cancer. She was 47. 

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 24, 2006)

*Heinz Sielmann*

[imagel]http://www.hoegl.net/20thCentury/memories/Sielmann.jpg[/imagel]In 1955, *Heinz Sielmann*, who has died aged 89, achieved overnight fame with the broadcast of an unexpectedly successful nature film. Unexpected, because its subject was not any of the usual stars of wildlife television, but a portrait of some of Europe's most elusive birds, the woodpecker. Despite going on to make a wide range of wildlife films, one of which won an Oscar, Sielmann was known for ever afterwards as "Mr Woodpecker".

*Heinz Sielmann*, wildlife photographer and filmmaker, born June 2 1917; died October 6 2006.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 24, 2006)

*Nelson de la Rosa dies at 38*

[imagel]http://www.20minutos.es/data/img/2006/10/23/522507.jpg[/imagel]*Nelson de la Rosa*, a 2-foot-4 actor and ubiquitous good-luck charm for the *Boston Red Sox * during their 2004 World Series run, has died. He was 38.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Aris Dragonborn (Oct 29, 2006)

Red Auerbach, the Hall of Fame coach who guided the Boston Celtics to 16 NBA titles - including eight in a row - has died. He was 89.

In Remembrance


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 29, 2006)

[imagel]http://www.billydeal.com/pics/P-180/P0014%20Red%20Auerbach.JPG[/imagel]


			
				Aris Dragonborn said:
			
		

> Red Auerbach, the Hall of Fame coach who guided the Boston Celtics to 16 NBA titles - including eight in a row - has died. He was 89.
> 
> In Remembrance


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 29, 2006)

*Peter Barkworth*

[imagel]http://image.guardian.co.uk/sys-images/Film/Pix/pictures/2006/10/26/Peterbarkpa128.jpg[/imagel]The actor and director, *Peter Barkworth * who has died aged 77 claimed to have felt "the sheer sensual pleasure of acting" when he first appeared on a stage. He was five years old, in the Wolf Cubs and appearing as Simple Simon in a church hall in Margate. 

*Peter Wynn Barkworth*, actor and director, born January 14, 1929; died October 21 2006.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 29, 2006)

[imagel]http://www.northernstars.ca/actorsghi/Media/hill_arthur_250.jpg[/imagel]Veteran character actor *Arthur Hill*, whose dozens of television and movie appearances included the title role in the series "Owen Marshall, Counselor at Law," has died. He was 84.

*Hill* died Sunday at a Pacific Palisades care facility after a long battle with Alzheimer's disease, his friend *Walter Seltzer * said Thursday.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 29, 2006)

*Brazil's Duprat, key Tropicalia figure, dies at 74*

[imagel]http://www.itsalltrue.com.br/2003/fotos/iat2003_coisa_08.jpg[/imagel]Composer and arranger *Rogerio Duprat*, a key figure in the Tropicalia movement that revolutionized Brazilian music in the 1960s, has died in Sao Paulo at age 74, local media reported on Friday. 

*Duprat* had suffered from bladder cancer and Alzheimer's disease and was in hospital for the past three months, his family said. He died on Thursday.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 30, 2006)

*Songwriter Marijohn Wilkin Dies at 86*

[imagel]http://www.hsutx.edu/advancement/news/hol/i/04-wilkin.jpg[/imagel]Songwriter *Marijohn Wilkin*, who helped pen such classics as "The Long Black Veil" and "One Day at a Time," has died. She was 86.

*Wilkin * died Saturday, said *S. Reese*, director of Woodlawn Roesch-Patton Funeral Home.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 2, 2006)

*Pulitzer Prize Winning Author William Styron (1925-2006)*

William Styron, the novelist from the American South whose explorations of difficult historical and moral questions earned him a place among the leading literary figures of the post-World War II generation, died today in Martha’s Vineyard, Mass., where he had a home. He was 81.

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/11/01/books/01cnd-styron.html?ref=books

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Styron


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 2, 2006)

*Veteran actor Franklyn dies at 81*

[imagel]http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/42259000/jpg/_42259542_franklyn_bbc_203.jpg[/imagel]Veteran actor *William Franklyn*, best-remembered as the voice of the "Schhh... You Know Who" Schweppes adverts, has died aged 81. 

*Franklyn* died after a long battle with prostate cancer, his family said. 

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Nov 4, 2006)

Actress Adrienne Shelly, best known for her roles in Trust and The Unbelievable Truth, was found dead in her apartment Thursday.  She was 40.
      She worked steadily throughout her career in film, television, and theater, but later turned to writing and directing.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Nov 5, 2006)

*Kiss of the Spider Woman screenwriter dead*

Leonard Schrader, who adapted the novel Kiss of the Spider Woman into an Academy Award nominated film (and the brother of Paul Schrader, who wrote Taxi Driver) died Thursday of heart failure.  He was 62.
     Schrader wrote or co-wrote about a dozen movies, including Blue Collar and Mishima.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 6, 2006)

[imagel]http://img.timeinc.net/people/i/2006/news/061113/adrienne_shelley.jpg[/imagel]







			
				GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> Actress *Adrienne Shelly*, best known for her roles in Trust and The Unbelievable Truth, was found dead in her apartment Thursday.  She was 40.
> She worked steadily throughout her career in film, television, and theater, but later turned to writing and directing.




*In Remembrance.*

*UPDATE*:*Justice has been served*.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 6, 2006)

[imagel]http://gfx.filmweb.pl/p/12948/po.90901.jpg[/imagel]







			
				GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> *Leonard Schrader*, who adapted the novel Kiss of the Spider Woman into an Academy Award nominated film (and the brother of Paul Schrader, who wrote Taxi Driver) died Thursday of heart failure.  He was 62.
> Schrader wrote or co-wrote about a dozen movies, including Blue Collar and Mishima.




*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 6, 2006)

*Florence Klotz, Tony-Winning Costume Designer, Dead at 86*

[imagel]http://www.playbill.com/images/photos/klotz1.jpg[/imagel]*Florence Klotz*, a six-time Tony Award-winning costume designer, died Nov. 1 in her Manhattan home of heart failure. She was 86. 

Known as_ Flossie _ to her friends, *Ms. Klotz  * was closely associated with the work of composer *Stephen Sondheim * and director* Harold Prince*. Three of the six Tony Awards  she won for costume design were for landmark Sondheim-Prince projects: Follies, A Little Night Music and Pacific Overtures. She also did the costumes for two Sondheim revues: Sondheim: A Musical Tribute  in 1973 and Side by Side by Sondheim  in 1978.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Nov 7, 2006)

*Cheaper by the Dozen author dies*

Ernestine Gilbreth Carey, whose lighthearted memoir Cheaper by the Dozen (co-written with her brother, Frank Gilbreth) detailed the life of a family with 12 children and inspired several films, died Saturday in Fresno, California.  She was 98.
She had only two children herself after taking care of younger siblings of much of her life when her father died while she was still a teenager.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 7, 2006)

[imagel]http://graphics10.nytimes.com/images/2006/11/06/arts/06carey.190.jpg[/imagel]







			
				GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> *Ernestine Gilbreth Carey*, whose lighthearted memoir Cheaper by the Dozen (co-written with her brother, Frank Gilbreth) detailed the life of a family with 12 children and inspired several films, died Saturday in Fresno, California.  She was 98.
> She had only two children herself after taking care of younger siblings of much of her life when her father died while she was still a teenager.




*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 8, 2006)

*Former star pitcher Johnny Sain dead at 89*

[imagel]http://media.scout.com/Media/MLB/364523_Johnny-Sain.JPG[/imagel]*Johnny Sain*, a three-time All-Star who teamed with *Warren Spahn * to make up one of baseball's most fabled pitching tandems, died Tuesday. He was 89. 

*Sain*'s best year was 1948, when he and Hall of Famer *Spahn * led the Boston Braves to the World Series, where they lost to Cleveland. It was during that season when the famous saying was born: "Spahn and Sain and pray for rain."

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Nov 9, 2006)

*"Love is Blue" arranger dies*

Paul Mauriat, a French conductor who had a #1 hit in the United States with his version of "Love is Blue", died Friday.  He was 81.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 9, 2006)

[imagel]http://www.unionsteel.co.kr/union/images/webzine/hobby/Paul_Mautiat/Paul_Mauriat.jpg[/imagel]







			
				GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> *Paul Mauriat*, a French conductor who had a #1 hit in the United States with his version of "Love is Blue", died Friday.  He was 81.




*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 9, 2006)

*Legendary '60 Minutes' Correspondent Ed Bradley Has Died*

[imagel]http://a.abcnews.com/images/US/nc_ed_bradley_061109_sp.jpg[/imagel]*Ed Bradley*, the pre-eminent African-American TV journalist of his time, has died of complications from leukemia. He was 65.

The longtime correspondent for CBS News "60 Minutes," whose probing questions and salt-and-pepper beard distinguished him to millions of TV viewers, passed away this morning at Mount Sinai hospital in New York City. Two years ago, *Bradley* was diagnosed with leukemia and was in remission but he took a turn for the worse two weeks ago, contracting pneumonia and succumbing to the disease.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Nov 10, 2006)

*Educational film producer dies*

Sid Davis, who produced over 180 short cautionary films with titles like "The Bottle and the Throttle" and "Seduction of the Innocent", which warned kids about the dangers of drinking, vandalism, and running with scissors, died October 16 in Palm Desert, Calif.  He was 90.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 10, 2006)

[imagel]http://www.websters-online-dictionary.org/definition/english/mo/movie+camera.jpg[/imagel]







			
				GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> *Sid Davis*, who produced over 180 short cautionary films with titles like "The Bottle and the Throttle" and "Seduction of the Innocent", which warned kids about the dangers of drinking, vandalism, and running with scissors, died October 16 in Palm Desert, Calif.  He was 90.




*In Remembrance.*


----------



## JEL (Nov 10, 2006)

> Oscar-winning actor Jack Palance, who starred as a hired gun in the classic western "Shane," has died, a family spokesman said Friday. The 87-year-old died at his home in Montecito, California.




http://www.cnn.com/2006/SHOWBIZ/Movies/11/10/palance.death/index.html


----------



## Mark CMG (Nov 11, 2006)

Basil Poledouris 8 November

Sad week.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 11, 2006)

[imagel]http://www.counterpoint-music.com/specialties/images/palance.jpg[/imagel]



			
				JEL said:
			
		

> http://www.cnn.com/2006/SHOWBIZ/Movies/11/10/palance.death/index.html


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 11, 2006)

*R&B Crooner Gerald Levert Dies at 40*

[imagel]http://memphismojo.com/images/gerald_levert_t.jpg[/imagel]*Gerald Levert*, the fiery singer of passionate R&B love songs and the son of O'Jays singer Eddie Levert, died Friday. He was 40.

His label, *Atlantic Records*, confirmed that* Levert  * died at his home in Cleveland, Ohio.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 13, 2006)

*Home and Away star dies of cancer*

[imagel]http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/42307000/jpg/_42307284_emmett_203_getty.jpg[/imagel]Australian actress *Belinda Emmett*, who starred as _Rebecca Fisher _ in _Home and Away,_ has died after battling cancer. 

The 32-year-old was diagnosed with breast cancer in 1998 and left the soap opera while undergoing treatment.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 13, 2006)

*Artist Benny Andrews Dies at 75*

[imagel]http://www.zoranealehurstonfestival.com/newsite102004/images/bennyandrews.jpg[/imagel]*Benny Andrews*, a painter and teacher whose work drew on memories of his childhood in the segregated South, has died. He was 75.

*Andrews* died Friday at his home in New York of cancer, his wife, *Nene Humphrey*, said Sunday.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 13, 2006)

*Neapolitan Singer Mario Merola, 72, Dies*

[imagel]http://a1040.g.akamai.net/f/1040/759/1h/pic.infospace.com/vzn.isp/thumb_6869be1b-0010-4d86-8082-2e7d76bafd32.jpg[/imagel]*Mario Merola*, whose dramatic renditions of traditional songs from his native Naples made him wildly popular with Neapolitans for decades, has died in a hospital near the city, officials said. He was 72. Hospital officials said *Merola* died after suffering a series of heart attacks Sunday.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 13, 2006)

*Mick Jagger's Father Dies at 93*

[imagel]http://a1040.g.akamai.net/f/1040/759/1h/pic.infospace.com/vzn.isp/thumb_c9bad0d5-6a32-48e0-8d0c-f21a2c6f8ffc.jpg[/imagel]The father of _Rolling Stones _ frontman *Mick Jagger * died of pneumonia Saturday, a spokesman for the singer said. He was 93.

*Joe Jagger*, a former schoolteacher, was admitted to a hospital in Kingston, Surrey, outside London, more than a week ago after falling in his home, the spokesman said on condition of anonymity.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 14, 2006)

*Basil Poledouris, award-winning composer, dies at 61*

[imagel]http://www.filmmusik-komponisten.de/images_komp/bilder/Komponisten%20Fotogalerie/thumbs/poledouris_basil.jpg_t400.jpg[/imagel]*Basil Poledouris*, who composed the Emmy-winning score for the 1989 television miniseries "Lonesome Dove" and the opening fanfare for the 1996 Centennial Olympic Games in Atlanta, has died.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 14, 2006)

*SF Master Williamson Is Dead*

[imagel]http://www.scifi.com/scifiwire/news_thumbnails/williamsonjack_tn.jpg[/imagel]Author *Jack Williamson*, a grand master of science fiction who wrote dozens of novels and short stories, died Nov. 10 at his home in Portales, N.M., the *Albuquerque Tribune * reported. He was 98.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Nov 15, 2006)

*Mountaineering advocate dies*

Harvey Manning, who wrote dozens of mountaineering and hiking guides, died Sunday in Bellevue, Wash.  He was 81.

A purist to the end, Manning eschewed new-fangled outdoor equipment, camping under a tarp instead of a tent for instance.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Nov 18, 2006)

Milton Friedman, a Nobel Prize winning economist, died November 16.  He was 94.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Nov 18, 2006)

Bo Schembechler, former Michigan football coach, considered one of the greatest college football coaches, died yesterday.  He was 77.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Nov 18, 2006)

Legendary R&B singer Ruth Brown, who was the top female black singer of the 1950s, died yesterday from complications following a stroke and heart attack.  She was 78.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 19, 2006)

GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> *Harvey Manning*, who wrote dozens of mountaineering and hiking guides, died Sunday in Bellevue, Wash.  He was 81.
> 
> A purist to the end, Manning eschewed new-fangled outdoor equipment, camping under a tarp instead of a tent for instance.




*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 19, 2006)

[imagel]http://www.rpp.com.pe/images/coberturas/integracion_y_solidaridad/103073.jpg[/imagel]







			
				GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> *Milton Friedman*, a Nobel Prize winning economist, died November 16.  He was 94.




*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 19, 2006)

[imagel]http://www.americanfootballmonthly.com/Subaccess/Magazine/1999/Oct'99/images/bo.jpeg[/imagel]







			
				GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> Bo Schembechler, former Michigan football coach, considered one of the greatest college football coaches, died yesterday.  He was 77.




*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 20, 2006)

[imagel]http://www.bostonphoenix.com/archive/music/97/10/23/image/16a_RuthBrown.gif[/imagel]







			
				GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> Legendary R&B singer* Ruth Brown*, who was the top female black singer of the 1950s, died yesterday from complications following a stroke and heart attack.  She was 78.




*In Remembrance.*


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Nov 21, 2006)

Jeremy Slate, a versatile character actor who co-wrote and starred in the cult film "Hell's Angels '69", and went on to appear on "One Life to Live" for eight seasons, died Sunday in Los Angeles.  He was 80.

Slate gained fame in the early 1960s on "The Aquanauts" and co-starred with Elvis Presley in "Girls! Girls! Girls!" He made numerous guest appearances on various TV shows.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Nov 21, 2006)

Bettye Ackerman Jaffe, who appeared on Ben Casey with her husband Sam Jaffe, died November 1, four days after a stroke.  She was 82.

She made her film debut in the 1959 drama Face of Fire and made a number of guest appearances in TV series, including Perry Mason and St. Elsewhere.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Nov 21, 2006)

Gary Graver, a veteran director, producer, and cinematographer, died Thursday after a battle with cancer.  He was 68.

Graver shot several films for Roger Corman and filmed Grand Theft Auto, Ron Howard's directoral debut, but is best known as the cinematographer for several Orson Welles films, including F for Fake and The Other Side of the World, which was unfinished when Welles died and which Graver unsuccessfully tried to bring to the screen until his own death.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 21, 2006)

[imagel]http://image.guardian.co.uk/sys-images/Film/Pix/pictures/2006/11/20/jeremyslate64.jpg[/imagel]







			
				GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> *Jeremy Slate*, a versatile character actor who co-wrote and starred in the cult film "Hell's Angels '69", and went on to appear on "One Life to Live" for eight seasons, died Sunday in Los Angeles.  He was 80.
> 
> Slate gained fame in the early 1960s on "The Aquanauts" and co-starred with Elvis Presley in "Girls! Girls! Girls!" He made numerous guest appearances on various TV shows.




*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 21, 2006)

GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> *Bettye Ackerman Jaffe*, who appeared on Ben Casey with her husband Sam Jaffe, died November 1, four days after a stroke.  She was 82.
> 
> She made her film debut in the 1959 drama Face of Fire and made a number of guest appearances in TV series, including Perry Mason and St. Elsewhere.




*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 21, 2006)

[imagel]http://www.sensesofcinema.com/images/04/32/gary_graver.jpg[/imagel]







			
				GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> *Gary Graver*, a veteran director, producer, and cinematographer, died Thursday after a battle with cancer.  He was 68.
> 
> *Graver* shot several films for Roger Corman and filmed Grand Theft Auto, Ron Howard's directoral debut, but is best known as the cinematographer for several *Orson Welles  * films, including F for Fake and The Other Side of the World, which was unfinished when *Welles * died and which *Graver* unsuccessfully tried to bring to the screen until his own death.




*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 21, 2006)

[imagel]http://www.quinzaine-realisateurs.com/images/_PHOTOR/Levan.jpg[/imagel]Georgian film director *Levan Zakareishvili*, who has died aged 53 after a heart attack, cast a searching look over his country in the late Soviet era and early years of independence, dramatising the personal tragedies caused by its political upheavals.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 21, 2006)

*Film Composer dies in drowning accident*

[imagel]http://www.mania.com/content_pics/28631_thumb.jpg[/imagel]According to Soundtrack.net, film composer *Nigel Holton*, who wrote scores for films such as_ Carnosaur, Chloe’s Prayer_, and _Indigo Hearts_, has died at the age of 54 in a drowning accident while visiting friends in New Zealand.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 21, 2006)

*Film director Robert Altman*

[imagel]http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/42341000/jpg/_42341294_altman_getty203b.jpg[/imagel]*Robert Altman*, acclaimed director of_ MASH, Nashville _ and _The Player_, has died at the age of 81, his production company has announced. 

A Hollywood maverick renowned for his improvisational style, he passed away in a Los Angeles hospital on Monday.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 24, 2006)

*French Actor Philippe Noiret Dies at 76*

[imagel]http://www.maigret.de/images/filme/philippe_noiret.jpg[/imagel]*Philippe Noiret*, a beloved French actor featured in the popular "Il Postino" ("The Postman"), died Thursday, the Culture Ministry said. He was 76.

The exact circumstances surrounding his death were not immediately known. Friends said he had been battling cancer. 

*Noiret * was among the most familiar faces in French cinema, making more than 125 movies in a career that spanned more than half a century. Among his first big successes was Louis Malle's 1960 film "Zazie dans le metro" (Zazie in the Metro). 

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Nov 24, 2006)

Jazz singer Anita O'Day, known as much for her wild behavior as for her vocal stylings, died yesterday.  She was 87.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Nov 24, 2006)

Betty Comden, a Broadway lyricist who worked with Adolph Green for 60 years, died yesterday.  She was 89.

Among their collaborations were "On the Town", "Applause", and "Singin' in the Rain".


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Nov 24, 2006)

Gerald Boyd, who became the first black managing editor of the New York Times, but was forced to resign after his involvement with the Jayson Blair plagiarism scandal, died yesterday.  He was 56.

As deputy managing editor for news at the Times, he oversaw the 2000 series "How Race Is Lived in America", which won a Pulitzer.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 25, 2006)

[imagel]http://www.jazzphotographs.com/albums/ODAY_Anita/O_DAY_Anita_1.thumb.jpg[/imagel]







			
				GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> Jazz singer* Anita O'Day*, known as much for her wild behavior as for her vocal stylings, died yesterday.  She was 87.




*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 25, 2006)

[imagel]http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/42352000/jpg/_42352336_comden_ap203b.jpg[/imagel]







			
				GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> *Betty Comden*, a Broadway lyricist who worked with Adolph Green for 60 years, died yesterday.  She was 89.
> 
> Among their collaborations were "On the Town", "Applause", and "Singin' in the Rain".




*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 25, 2006)

[imagel]http://www.russianlaw.org/nytimes/boyd.jpg[/imagel]







			
				GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> *Gerald Boyd*, who became the first black managing editor of the New York Times, but was forced to resign after his involvement with the Jayson Blair plagiarism scandal, died yesterday.  He was 56.
> 
> As deputy managing editor for news at the Times, he oversaw the 2000 series "How Race Is Lived in America", which won a Pulitzer.




*In Remembrance.*


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Nov 26, 2006)

John R. Pepper II, co-founder of WDIA, the first nationwide radio station to target a black audience, died Monday following a lengthy illness.  He was 91.

WDIA, which Pepper founded with Bert Ferguson in the 1940s, helped launch the careers of B.B. King and Isaac Hayes, among others.  It's still one of Memphis' top stations.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 26, 2006)

[imagel]http://www.si.edu/sp/onair/logobrd.gif[/imagel]







			
				GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> *John R. Pepper II*, co-founder of WDIA, the first nationwide radio station to target a black audience, died Monday following a lengthy illness.  He was 91.
> 
> WDIA, which* Pepper  * founded with Bert Ferguson in the 1940s, helped launch the careers of B.B. King and Isaac Hayes, among others.  It's still one of Memphis' top stations.




*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 26, 2006)

*Robert Lockwood Jr., 91, Bluesman, Dies*

[imagel]http://www.thedevilsmusic.net/bios/pics/robert_lockwood.jpeg[/imagel]*Robert Lockwood Jr., * the Mississippi Delta bluesman who was taught by Robert Johnson and became a mentor to generations of blues musicians, died on Tuesday in Cleveland, where he lived. He was 91.

The cause was respiratory failure, said his wife,* Mary Smith Lockwood*. *Mr. Lockwood  * had been hospitalized since suffering a brain aneurysm on Nov. 3.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Mkhaiwati (Nov 27, 2006)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by GrayLinnorm
> Milton Friedman, a Nobel Prize winning economist, died November 16. He was 94.
> 
> ...




A note to any people who belong to the SCA (no one there games, do they?) Milton Friedman has a son, David, who is also a noted economist. David was also the first King of the Midrealm (Cariadoc of the Bow) who issued a challenge to the East Kingdom for a war. He moved a year later to the coast and became King of the East, and then accepted his challenge for a war. Thus, he became the first King to declare war on himself, which led to Pennsic War. Some old-time SCAdians remember Cariadoc and recall his father, Milton, as the grandfather of the MidRealm.

We return to the regular programming.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 27, 2006)

*Mexican TV Host Raul Velasco Dies at 73*

[imagel]http://i.esmas.com/image/0/000/005/146/NT_RaulVel.jpg[/imagel]*Raul Velasco*, who hosted one of Mexico's most popular and enduring television programs, "Siempre en Domingo," died Sunday at his home in the Pacific coast resort of Acapulco, his network said. He was 73.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 27, 2006)

*'Primal Fear' Author Diehl Dies at 81*

[imagel][/imagel]*William Diehl*, best-selling author of "Primal Fear" and other novels, has died at Emory University Hospital. He was 81. *Diehl* died Friday, said *Sarah Carter * of H.M. Patterson & Son funeral home in Atlanta. He died of aortic embolism, said his wife,* Virginia Gunn*.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 29, 2006)

*Dr Seuss publisher dies aged 90*

Writer and actress *Phyllis Cerf Wagner*, who published many books by children's author *Dr Seuss  * has died, aged 90. 

*Wagner* met* Seuss*, whose real name was *Theodor Geisel*, when she joined a New York advertising agency in 1939.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 29, 2006)

*DJ 'Fluff' Freeman dies aged 79*

[imagel]http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/42361000/jpg/_42361596_fluff_freeman_1988_bbc203.jpg[/imagel]Veteran DJ* Alan * "Fluff" *Freeman*, whose "Not 'arf" catchphrase made him a household name, has died aged 79. 

The former BBC Radio 1 and Radio 2 presenter had been living in a nursing home in London since 2000 after being diagnosed with arthritis.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 29, 2006)

*Author Campbell dead after battle with cancer*

[imagel]http://www.eurweb.com/images/articles/200511/bebe_moore_campbell(00-headface-med).jpg[/imagel]Best-selling author and journalist *Bebe Moore Campbell*, who tackled social issues from an African American perspective in books like "Brothers and Sisters," has died of complications from brain cancer.

*Campbell*, 56, died at her home in Los Angeles on Monday, her family said. She had been diagnosed with cancer in February.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Nov 30, 2006)

Dave Cockrum, a comic book illustrator, who along with Len Wein, helped make the X-Men into one of Marvel Comics' most popular features, died Sunday.  He was 63.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Dec 1, 2006)

Rose Mattus, who co-founded Haagen-Daas ice cream with her husband Reuben, died Tuesday.  She was 90.


----------



## Jamdin (Dec 3, 2006)

Anna Russell; Singer Found Fame In Satire reported that she died on October 18, 2006 in Batemans Bay, Australia at the age of 94. She was famed for spoofing and honoring the world of opera and classical music with such works as _The Ring of the Nibelungs (An analysis)_.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Dec 11, 2006)

Sid Raymond, a character and voiceover actor (he was Baby Huey), died December 1.  He was 97.


----------



## Jamdin (Dec 12, 2006)

ETonline.com: 'NCIS' Star Dies has the following:

MICHAEL GILDEN -- the actor who most recently starred as PAULEY PERRETTE's love interest on the CBS drama "NCIS" -- died on Tuesday, December 5, at his home in Los Angeles, California. 

He had also appeared on "Charmed," "Family Law" and "CSI: Crime Scene Investigation," as well as feature films including 'Pulp Fiction' and 'Star Wars: Episode VI - Return Of The Jedi.'

Gilden was married to another successful acting little person, MEREDITH EATON-GILDEN, who's been WILLIAM SHATNER's love interest on "Boston Legal."

The 44-year-old actor was buried Sunday during a private service in Mission Hills, California.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Dec 12, 2006)

Singer Georgia Gibbs, who was a regular on Your Hit Parade, but is probably best known for her scrubbed-down covers of R&B songs, died last Saturday.  She was 87.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Dec 12, 2006)

GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> Legendary R&B singer Ruth Brown, who was the top female black singer of the 1950s, died yesterday from complications following a stroke and heart attack.  She was 78.





In a Dreamland connection (Ruth Brown played Motormouth Maybelle in Hairspray), Van Smith, make-up and/or costume designer for all of John Waters' films, died of a heart attack on December 5, 2006.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Dec 13, 2006)

From CNN:

"Peter Boyle, the tall, prematurely bald actor who was the tap-dancing monster in "Young Frankenstein" and the curmudgeonly father in the long-running sitcom "Everybody Loves Raymond," has died. He was 71.

Boyle died Tuesday evening at New York Presbyterian Hospital. He had been suffering from multiple myeloma and heart disease, said his publicist, Jennifer Plante."

I don't know that I've ever laughed as hard as I did during 'Putting on the Ritz'.  Gonna miss him.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Dec 13, 2006)

Martin Nodell, who created DC Comics superhero Green Lantern, died last Saturday.  He was 91.


----------



## Rl'Halsinor (Dec 13, 2006)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> From CNN:
> 
> "Peter Boyle, the tall, prematurely bald actor who was the tap-dancing monster in "Young Frankenstein" and the curmudgeonly father in the long-running sitcom "Everybody Loves Raymond," has died. He was 71.
> 
> ...





Truly sad.         His _Everybody Loves Raymond _ character of Frank was my favorite with 1A being Robert.


----------



## Wombat (Dec 14, 2006)

I raise my glass to Peter Boyle.

Kind man, curmudgeon, great actor, gentleman, wild guy, and deeply human -- I have admired him for many years.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Dec 19, 2006)

Joseph Barbara, half of Hanna-Barbara, died yesterday.  He was 95.  William Hanna died five years ago.  

Hanna-Barbera is known for creating Tom & Jerry, Yogi Bear, the Flintstones, Scooby-Doo, and many other popular cartoon characters.


----------



## kingpaul (Dec 19, 2006)

GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> Joseph Barbara, half of Hanna-Barbara, died yesterday.  He was 95.  William Hanna died five years ago.
> 
> Hanna-Barbera is known for creating Tom & Jerry, Yogi Bear, the Flintstones, Scooby-Doo, and many other popular cartoon characters.



http://kevxml2a.verizon.net/_1_2MHN...qcat=entertain&ran=2415&passqi=&feed=ap&top=1


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 20, 2006)

‘X-Men’ comic illustrator Dave Cockrum dies - Artist suffered a long battle with diabetes and related complications - see post http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3201661&postcount=232

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/15940491/


----------



## whoseon3rd (Dec 25, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/fc/Entertainment/James_Brown

James Brown, the dynamic, pompadoured "Godfather of Soul," whose rasping vocals and revolutionary rhythms made him a founder of rap, funk and disco as well, died early Monday, his agent said. He was 73.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Dec 25, 2006)

[imagel]http://www.newsfromme.com/images2/cockrum.jpg[/imagel]







			
				GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> *Dave Cockrum*, a comic book illustrator, who along with Len Wein, helped make the X-Men into one of Marvel Comics' most popular features, died Sunday.  He was 63.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Dec 25, 2006)

[imagel]http://www.boystownjerusalem.com/images/2004mattus/mattus-sign.jpg[/imagel]


			
				GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> *Rose Mattus*, who co-founded Haagen-Daas ice cream with her husband Reuben, died Tuesday.  She was 90.




*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Dec 25, 2006)

[imagel]http://www.cartoonresearch.com/sid2.jpg[/imagel]







			
				GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> *Sid Raymond*, a character and voiceover actor (he was Baby Huey), died December 1.  He was 97.



*In Remembrance.*

*He is is the gentleman, to the left of the picutre*.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Dec 25, 2006)

GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> *Joseph Barbara*, half of Hanna-Barbara, died yesterday.  He was 95.  William Hanna died five years ago.
> 
> Hanna-Barbera is known for creating Tom & Jerry, Yogi Bear, the Flintstones, Scooby-Doo, and many other popular cartoon characters.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Dec 25, 2006)

[imagel]http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y199/jamaul/Marty.jpg[/imagel]







			
				GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> *Martin Nodell*, who created DC Comics superhero Green Lantern, died last Saturday.  He was 91.




*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Dec 25, 2006)

[imagel]http://hans.presto.tripod.com/scan/coral57183_200x200.jpg[/imagel]







			
				GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> Singer *Georgia Gibbs*, who was a regular on Your Hit Parade, but is probably best known for her scrubbed-down covers of R&B songs, died last Saturday.  She was 87.




*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Dec 25, 2006)

*Chris Hayward; helped create Bullwinkle*

[imagel]http://bullwinkle.toonzone.net/deco_bullwinkle.jpg[/imagel]*Chris Hayward*, a television writer who developed the klutzy cartoon character Dudley Do-Right and helped imbue the rest of the Rocky and Bullwinkle gang with the same sense of silliness and satire, has died. He was 81.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Dec 25, 2006)

*GeGetta Robo Creator Dies*

[imagel]http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/images/encyc/P6651-5.jpg[/imagel]*Ken Ishikawa*, creator of Getta Robo, past away last month.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Dec 25, 2006)

*Acclaimed Ultraman Director Passes Away*

[imagel]http://www.henshinonline.com/images/jissoji_02_thumb.jpg[/imagel]Director, producer, screenwriter and novelist, *Akio Jissoji  * passed away at the Tokyo Bunkyo Ward Hospital on Wednesday, November 29, 2006 at 11:45 pm from complications due to stomach cancer. He leaves behind a daughter, and a wife, actress *Sachiko Hara * (who appeared in Episode 37 of ULTRAMAN TIGA, written and directed by her late husband). *Jissoji  * was a member of the Directors Guild of Japan, The Japan Writer’s Association, and was a professor at the Tokyo National University of Fine Arts and Music. A huge fan of railway trains and trolley cars, Jissoji wrote a book about his boyhood fascination, as well as a column about his pet subject in Tokyoite (Tokyojin) magazine. Jissoji was 69 years old.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Dec 25, 2006)

*Famed ULTRAMAN Composer Passes Away*

[imagel]http://www.henshinonline.com/images/miyauchi_obit_01_thumb.jpg[/imagel]Famous film and television composer, *Kunio Miyauchi  * passed away on November 27 at 4:13 pm at the Fuchu City Hospital as a result of Colon Cancer. *Miyauchi* had been living at his son *Toshiro*’s residence in Iwato-Minami, Komae City, Tokyo.* Miyauchi  * was 74 years old.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Dec 25, 2006)

*'Jeffersons' Star Mike Evans Dies At 57*

[imagel]http://www.bet.com/Assets/BET/Published/image/jpeg/fcb5a51b-d54a-b9cc-f4be-e0b5f962f894-Mike_Evans_Lionel_Courtesy_Access_Hollywood.jpg[/imagel]Actor *Mike Evans*, best known as Lionel Jefferson in the TV sitcoms "All in the Family" and "The Jeffersons,"has died. He was 57.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Dec 25, 2006)

*Leon Niemczyk*

[imagel]http://film.onet.pl/_i/ludzie/n/niemczyk_leon/b.jpg[/imagel]In 1962, *Roman Polanski*, a 29-year-old graduate from the celebrated Lodz Film School in Poland, gained worldwide fame with his first feature, the Oscar-nominated A Knife in the Water. An absurdist drama of sexual rivalry and the generation gap, it told of a couple who pick up a handsome, freewheeling young man and invite him to join them on a sailing trip. The man and the boy struggle for ascendancy, competing for the attention of the sexy woman, who lounges around in a bikini. The husband was played by *Leon Niemczyk*, who has died of lung cancer aged 82.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Dec 25, 2006)

*Atlantic Records Founder Ertegun Dies*

[imagel]http://www.achievement.org/newsletter/people/ertegun.gif[/imagel]Fittingly enough, *Ahmet Ertegun's * last day in good health was spent doing what he was born to do—appreciate awesome music.  

The recording industry pioneer was backstage with the Rolling Stones Oct. 29 at the Beacon Theater in Manhattan as the British rockers prepared to play a private concert for        Bill Clinton's birthday when he hit his head in a fall.  

*Ertegun* fell into a coma soon afterward and died Thursday(posted on Dec 15), his family at his side, at New York Presbyterian Hospital-Weill Cornell Medical Center as a result of his injuries. He was 83.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Dec 25, 2006)

*'Burning Love' songwriter Linde dies*

[imagel]http://www.elvisbrasil.com/epbrasil/dennis.jpg[/imagel]Songwriter* Dennis Linde*, who wrote* Elvis Presley's  * last major hit, "Burning Love," has died. He was 63.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Jamdin (Dec 25, 2006)

James Brown, the 'Godfather of Soul," dies at 73. He died early Monday morning from congestive heart failure in Atlanta.


----------



## xmanii (Dec 27, 2006)

Former President Ford dead at 93

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20061227/ap_on_re_us/obit_ford



> Gerald R. Ford, who picked up the pieces of
> Richard Nixon's scandal-shattered White House as the 38th and only unelected president in America's history, has died, his wife, Betty, said Tuesday. He was 93.
> ADVERTISEMENT
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamdin (Jan 17, 2007)

News From Me reported about the December 2006 death of Joe Gill, a highly prolific comic book scripter, primarily for Charlton Comics for decades. He co-created the superheroes Captain Atom, Peacemaker, and Judomaster among others.


----------



## death tribble (Feb 13, 2007)

Patrick Allen should be in this thread as well and has been missed. He died in July of last year. And as William Franklyn and Raymond Baxter are here he should be as well.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patrick_Allen

Sorry but the firewall is creating real havoc with my attempts at posting a link.

I would also like to express my gratitude to Truth Seeker for the work here.


----------

